# 5 out of 5 at 25ft.



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I know that is sort of oh hum to most of you guys, but for a guy that has been shooting for a week, I am stoked! Just thought I'd share. (well, maybe brag a little)


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

5 out of 5 has always been 5 out of 5, congratulations!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

That's good shooting and you deserve to be happy. Don't get down hearted on days when a barn door is a difficult target, most of us have them some days lol But keep enjoying and congratulations.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wooooooo!

Shooting is fun... hitting is funner.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Better than most could do after just one week.

Sounds like you're a quick study!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

After just one week, that's excellent!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting SJA


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You bet you should be happy. My first week 5 trash cans in a row was something. lol!
Most important, Keep having fun!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Kind of a neat hobby.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

keep up the good shooting. It is a fun hobby.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Keep it up! I'm still in the collecting phase. Starting to settle on frames I like, so now I can start to work on hitting stuff!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats. 5 out of 5 is great at any level.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It also means you made it past shot number 4. That sucker gets me every time!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> It also means you made it past shot number 4. That sucker gets me every time!


Yes, it is very hard for me to get a string of consecutive hits.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> It also means you made it past shot number 4. That sucker gets me every time!


Hey IBOJOE...

This week, I got cocky and move my line back to 31FT. (about all the room I have with this set up)... Geeze, how could 6 lousy feet make such a difference? All those ticks and barely hits are now going clear off the mark. Got the yips so bad, I wasn't even close. I'll stick with it, just got to settle down and do it. Windy today and I probably need the day off anyway. Think I'll make a pot of chili instead.


----------

